# Cosmic Armor Superman vs. Zeedmillenniummon



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 18, 2009)

How would this battle go? I'm not sure if it has been done before?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd go for CA Supes.

No real reason, gut instinct.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 23, 2009)

I pick he opposite of what lucianel picked, for nothing more than personal preference.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm gonna go CA Superman in the hopes that the guy who posts next does the opposite.

**


----------



## Rashou (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm going to go with Zeedmillenniummon because I'm a hopeless people pleaser and know nothing about CA Supes.


----------



## Rashou (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude... You broke the chain...


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Nov 23, 2009)

not cool Tower Bridge.

Although the Digimon lover in me wants to pick Zeed, I must reset the chain.

I pick CA Supes.

Commence chain.


----------



## Hadesama (Nov 23, 2009)

I pick CA superman, Zeed is a dimensional buster, CA is a warper


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 23, 2009)

you fail biology forever.


----------



## Minh489 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> I pick CA superman, Zeed is a dimensional buster, CA is a warper



Actually Multiverse if he dies  .


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

CA superman because he has the power of friendship.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Nov 24, 2009)

CA Superman because he is like a huge multiverse in a jar.


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 25, 2009)

Rashou said:


> Dude... You broke the chain...



C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cosmic Superman did beated Mandrakk, who basically has the same powers. I can see Cosmic Armor Superman winning just like he did against Mandrakk in my opinion.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 28, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Cosomic Superman did beated Mandrakk


Get some sleep now!

Superman wins, since he's more powerful than Mandrakk who was far more powerful than Anti-Monitor during Crisis on Infinite Earths. Mandrakk was actually a threat to the Primal Monitor, who's not only the supreme entity in DC but also created it. He saw Monitors as insignificant as bacteria. I could go on but I think I got my point across.


----------



## Re4per (Jan 14, 2011)

okay wait... but if that digimon sacrifices himself doesnt everything cease to exist? would that constitute as a win maybe?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

Didn't CA Superman literally have the power of plot on his side?


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

Cosmic Armor Superman?

Provide more information plz


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 14, 2011)

Necro much? This thread's over a year old.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> Cosmic Armor Superman?
> 
> Provide more information plz



It's basically an Superman armor/Mech in which Supes is bigger than the entire 52 DC Multiverse. Not only that, but it constantly adapts to combat threats such as Mandrakk. I could see Cosmic Armor superman winning this.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

^

Reaper is apparently on necro thread spree

this is the second thread he's necro'd


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

What's with the thread necro ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2011)

Cosmic Armor Supes is on another level of Multiversal power.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh this



I forgot all about Supes obtaining this kind of power


Yeah Supes takes this


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 14, 2011)

Supes allready won this.
its wiki official.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2011)

Re4per said:


> okay wait... but if that digimon sacrifices himself doesnt everything cease to exist? would that constitute as a win maybe?



Please don?t necro bump topics, unless you have a meaningful contributions. Asking a question, is not a meaningful contribution.


----------

